# Johan Wikmansson - Quartet in D minor, Op. 1 No. 1



## HaydnBearstheClock (Jul 6, 2013)

Just stumbled on this quartet by Johan Wikmansson (1753 - 1800, Stockholm) - apparently, Haydn was impressed by his Op. 1 quartets but couldn't excite interest in them. The quartet sounds like a very good Haydn quartet - definitely very well composed:

1st movement:




like the economic use of musical material, the development section wasn't quite on Haydn's level I think, but still very good.

2nd movement:




Excellent, funeral-like adagio, reminds me of Haydn's Op. 20 No. 2 in C Major. Also, the solo parts for cello are very good.

3rd movement:




The menuet starts in the minor and has a cheerful trio, very nice.

4th movement:




Some quick passages in the minor start the movement. There are some suspenseful moments à la Haydn, with some pizzicato thrown in. The cheerful parts remind me of Boccherini as well, somewhat. The ending is also nice.


----------



## bejart (Nov 16, 2012)

Of his 5 quartets, only 3 have been recorded. The complete Op.1 here: 








while the E Minor quartet, No.2 is recorded here:


----------

